# Planning to Move to Dubai. Help required



## arc555 (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi,
I am planning to take up job and move to Dubai in 2 months. I will be working at airport.
I need following clarification to make final decision.

What is rent near Dubai International Airport Terminal 2 for one Bed room Apartment?
I Have a Kid studying in 3rd standard. I have checked school sites that show Arabic language study is compulsory. I feel it will be difficult for him to start Arabic study now as it will be totally new subject for him. Kindly comment.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## daviec (Apr 11, 2009)

*jobs*



arc555 said:


> Hi,
> I am planning to take up job and move to Dubai in 2 months. I will be working at airport.
> I need following clarification to make final decision.
> 
> ...


I am looking for employment on the fit out building construction site at the airport would you be able to help me to find construction companies who are employing at the moment im still in uk but willing to move straight away

Thanks


----------



## daviec (Apr 11, 2009)

Sorry im a site / project manager and and have 15 years experience in shop /airport fit out


----------



## arc555 (Apr 11, 2009)

daviec said:


> Sorry im a site / project manager and and have 15 years experience in shop /airport fit out


I will try to get answer to your question when I move to Dubai in next couple of months.
Currently I am still in India.


----------



## huzaifa (Apr 7, 2009)

*ur reply*



arc555 said:


> Hi,
> I am planning to take up job and move to Dubai in 2 months. I will be working at airport.
> I need following clarification to make final decision.
> 
> ...


Hey,
GO and have a look at the site for GEMS EDUCATION... they follow the british curriculum where arabic wont be crucial i guess...or check the american school of dubai... hope it helps


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

arc555 said:


> Hi,
> I am planning to take up job and move to Dubai in 2 months. I will be working at airport.
> I need following clarification to make final decision.
> 
> ...


Rent will depend on where you want to live. I suggest you look at areas such as Deira or International City for cheaper rents. See sites such as Gulf News or Dubizzle.

I understand that it is a requirement that all students in the UAE learn Arabic at school, but teachers are used to children joining classes with no prior knowledge of the language. 

-


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

My girls are in yrs 5 & 9 respectively and had no knowledge of arabic when they arrived here last year.

They have both done surprising well in picking it up and it wouldn't surprise me if my youngest follows it through to GCSE level.

Even when the kids get to their options, arabic is still one of the core subjects they have to take, even though, if they are non-arabic speakers (1st language), they don't have to take the formal exam.


----------



## arc555 (Apr 11, 2009)

Ogri750 said:


> My girls are in yrs 5 & 9 respectively and had no knowledge of arabic when they arrived here last year.
> 
> They have both done surprising well in picking it up and it wouldn't surprise me if my youngest follows it through to GCSE level.
> 
> Even when the kids get to their options, arabic is still one of the core subjects they have to take, even though, if they are non-arabic speakers (1st language), they don't have to take the formal exam.


Thanks for help guys. Your prompt reply has relieved me of big stress.


----------

